# Superlite Roadster Electric



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I traveled to Texas this past weekend to assist a client get his EV back up and running. I was hired to do the electrical install on a performance vehicle made in the Detroit area a few years back. At that time all the major components and chassis had been acquired. My job was to put it all together and make it work. Just as I finished the car it was taken to Texas and basically stored for a few years. We busted knuckles for a few days and got it running pretty well. Smokes the tires in 1st and second and hit 80 in 4th. A six speed with Warp9 and Zilla 1K. I think I saw about 230V at 400A. You do the math. Not bad for 4 year old lead-acid


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Awsome! Now that is my kind of track car.  Is that a custom chassis? It looks like an arial or even a miles but the side frame is slightly different not to mention the body work. What is the curb weight on that feather?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kerrymann said:


> Is that a custom chassis?


An older version of the roadster here: http://superlitecars.com/


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been a big fan of the RSR SL-R for a while now. They've always said it could be used with an electric drivetrain, but this is the first time I've seen one. Cool stuff.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome little race car. Nice and lightweight!
What is the transmission? Coming from regular car?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Yabert said:


> Awesome little race car. Nice and lightweight!
> What is the transmission? Coming from regular car?


Tranny was new and the one used in Pontiac G6 outside USA. Adaptor from CanEV I think. No clutch. The motor/tranny was assembled before I got involve and I never saw it apart. Sweet little package for a rear wheel drive. I didn't try shifting but he didn't have any trouble. Took his time and didn't grind any gears


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gottdi said:


> What are all those boxes that look like AC inverters? Pretty serious stuff there. Cost?


Chargers. I argued against on-board chargers but the customer is always right. They are Brusa which are really nice but pricey. One for the front 12 batteries and one for the rear 12. Charges rather quickly from a 230V 30A outlet.

Cost? You can see the cost for the chassis and car parts on the link. Having the company assemble it added $. You can see the electrical components and know the cost of those. Then add a whole bunch for my time which included engineering, layout, design, CAD consultant, fabrication and installation of the custom battery containment and power electronic bay, complete installation, disassembly for powder coating, reassembly, wiring and testing. He has a large amount of $ into this baby. 

The project took a number of years. He already had the batteries purchased prior to my hire. Lithium was just hitting the market at the time. These are about the best lead-acid out there so he continued to go forward with them. The battery containment system (racks) is specific to the Genesis form factor. It would be difficult to change to another battery unless the package would fit. I'm sure he is watching for something which would fit.

I really admire him for sticking with the project through some hard times. I hope he can enjoy the roadster and get it to some events where it can be used, abused, displayed and appreciated.

Regards,

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet transmission. It seem compact.
The car seem very well built / design. It sad than designer / purchaser don't swich the very heavy lead pack by some lithium's. Do you think be the guy who change this?



gottdi said:


> Now imagine it with a full set of A123 Cells. It'll rip anyone a new arse that gets into it.


I guess 50% more power and 50% less weigh....... From high performance to ultra high performance!..


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeff, where in Texas is this guy?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Superlite wins 2 trophies at EVCCON*

This EV won First Place (Best of Show) at EVCCON last week. Also Alex Smith, the owner, drove it to First Place in the autocross. He did take a few passes on the drag strip....under 18 seconds and 79mph, I think....didn't place. Not bad for 2400# Pb and still dialed to break-in current limit


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Superlite wins 2 trophies at EVCCON*

Here's the twins 



















And Alex mounting the beast.










Needless to say I was very pleased to take first place in the show. There were many fine examples of EV conversions really well done. Also I was proud of Alex seeing him win the autocross with the Roadster. He did take a driving course and some go-kart practice this summer and it paid off. He had a blast and an EV grin which lasted half way to Texas 

I put out a big, big THANKS to Jack Rickard for hosting a quality event.


----------



## dauphine (Jun 3, 2013)

It's the funniest thing. The older I get the more I want to live in Texas and know Texan's. Gotta go there someday.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The owner, Dr. Smith, hauled this car up from Texas this past weekend to Michigan and entered in this EV show and autocross. http://www.michiganevshow.org/ We, the university club, met up with him there. He won a trophy for most innovative EV. He also placed first in the autocross. Our 2 eKarts were faster but we disqualify due to an obvious size advantage. It was a great show. Several dozen conversions as well and plenty of production EVs and HEVs. 3 Tesla Model S.

It was nice to see the Superlite eRoadster again


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Even when they're not bigger, everything's better in Texas


----------

